

Ask HN: what's the Stripe of dashboards?  - rafweverbergh

I want to add a dashboard in my SaaS. Is there an out of the box solution that creates dashboards based on all kinds of metrics in my application?
======
osmnshkh
If you use stripe, [https://baremetrics.io/](https://baremetrics.io/) allows
you to automtically create a dashboard.
[http://hookfeed.com/](http://hookfeed.com/) is great for notifications and
monitoring.

------
mtabini
At Telemetry[1] (disclaimer -- I work there), we have a feature called
“virtual channels” that allows you to model a dashboard layout that can be
then populated with independent sets of data using a simple REST API. This
would allow you to design a dashboard and then provide each of your customers
with a customized version that contains only the information relevant to their
accounts.

You can embed our dashboards in a web page, or they can be viewed through a
variety of methods (native iOS apps, mobile browser, big-screen TV,
Chromecast, and so on).

My e-mail is in my profile if you want to drop me a note.

[1] [http://telemetryapp.com](http://telemetryapp.com)

------
dmarinoc
We have a few customers at Ducksboard that are building dashboards for their
customers and embedding them into their apps.

Everything (pushing/pulling data, create widgets, auths, reordering, etc) can
be done using our APIs
([http://dev.ducksboard.com/apidoc/](http://dev.ducksboard.com/apidoc/)).

My email is at the profile page if you're interested. Thx!

